# Worldwide Judaism Art & Architecture



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

19th century synagogue in Budapest, Hungry


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Great synagogue built in 1874, Florence


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Synagogue Shaaré Tikvá - Lisboa*

it is difficult to take pics to the building because there is a wall betwen the street and the building, I know now way the wall is there, is a mesure of security because the synagogue it was built during the regime of Salazar, a regime not open to religion freedom:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Arpels said:


>


Know before who ure standing


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, it's the Alhambra of Granada, a moorish palatine city in Spain. But the famous lions fountain was originally from a jewish palace of the city. It came from the palace of the jewish poet and visir Ibn Nagrela, in the 11st century. Ke know it due to a text from the poet Ibn Gabirol: the 12 lions are the 12 tribes from Israel, and two of them have a triangle in their forehead symbolizing the chosen tribes of Judá and Levi.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels, you have to post Tomar synagogue, i never saw good photos of it :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> Yes, it's the Alhambra of Granada, a moorish palatine city in Spain. But the famous lions fountain was originally from a jewish palace of the city. It came from the palace of the jewish poet and visir Ibn Nagrela, in the 11st century. Ke know it due to a text from the poet Ibn Gabirol: the 12 lions are the 12 tribes from Israel, and two of them have a triangle in their forehead symbolizing the chosen tribes of Judá and Levi.


:uh: never heard about but maks sense endeed, they are 12...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> Arpels, you have to post Tomar synagogue, i never saw good photos of it :yes:


I dont find a good one from the exterior :dunno: but I have the one in Castelo de Vide, a very old one (XIV century) :yes:

Castelo de Vide Synagogue, dates back to the XIV century, it was abandon after the "edito de expulsão" in the XVI century, today its a museum about this comunity:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Paradesi Synagogue, Cochin, India

This is the oldest synagogue in the Commonwealth. It was built in 1588.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhlenoir/3239284562/









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1194/539872974_9c174ea3db_b.jpg


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Blue Synagogue, Mumbai, India*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philopp/3913538461/sizes/l/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> Arpels, you have to post Tomar synagogue, i never saw good photos of it :yes:


no es en Toledo que ay una muy hermosa, antigua tanbién:?


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*Kochi (Cochin), India*

Here is an interior view of the Jewish Synagogue in Kochi, India. The blue and white hand painted tiled floor was donated by a Chinese merchant who wanted to demonstrate his friendship with the Jewish community.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*An Oustanding Philadelphia Synagogue*

Just a few minutes walk outside the Philadelphia city limits is this strikingly modern synagogue in Elkins Park, Pennsylvania. This masterpiece of modern architecture was created by the famous American architect *Frank Lloyd Wright*, it is called *Beth Sholom Synagogue*. It is considered one of Wright's best works. The exterior picture is not taken at a good angle and from the outside the building is gorgeous. Here is also an interior view.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> no es en Toledo que ay una muy hermosa, antigua tanbién:?


:yes: In Toledo there are 2. 20% of Toledo's people were jews. And the legend says the king's Salomon table is in Toledo (the visigothics sacked Rome and make Toledo the capital of their kingdom).

*Sinagoga de Samuel ha-Leví aka sinagoga del Tránsito (Toledo, Spain)*

14th century mudejar synagogue close to the palace of Samuel ha-Leví, treasurer of the king Pedro I el Cruel. Nowadays is the sefardi museum.





































*Sinagoga de Santa María la Blanca (Toledo, Spain)*

It's a mudejar synagogue too, but influenced by almohades style. Was built in 12th or 13th century.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Synagogue for the Ethipian Jewish community in Netivot


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

At the original site of demolished one, now stands a mud & tin synagogue hut in Falasha, Ethiopia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

The synagogue in Chodorov, in western Ukraine, was built in 1652 completely of wood and has remarkable, multicolored painting on its walls and ceiling. The artist drew his inspiration from Jewish heritage, Hebraic motives, the Bible and Talmud and from hand-written, illuminated manuscripts from the Middle Ages. Reconstruction of a section of the ceiling at Tel Aviv Museum of the Diaspora.










[ Author - Page - Site ]


----------

